# How to extract audio from project IGI



## Entokhecho (Apr 30, 2012)

I want extract every audio from the project IGI 1 [background score,ambient sounds,weapon,every possible sound file]...i could find many WAV in the installation but cant play them in any media player.
How do I play them?what engine or player do i need? or, how do i extract ambient and weapon and misc sounds? IMP!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't know about extracting the audio files from the game, but you can get the 17 minute soundtrack from here and some more sounds from here.


----------



## Entokhecho (Apr 30, 2012)

*How to extract .res files?which software needed?*

normally in some games such as project IGI sound files are packed in .res files.how do I view or extract .res files?which software do I need?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: How to extract .res files?which software needed?*

This video uses TF2 as an example, but the instructions are the same for other games using .res files.


----------



## Entokhecho (Apr 30, 2012)

*decoding IMA adpcm .wav audio file*

This is an audio related question.sorry for posting here.

I have a .wav audio file which I have extracted from a game (project IGI)
which I suppose is an adpcm file which I cannot play anywhere but, in Audacity sound editor I could import raw format using vox adpcm option and it got imported but the sound is distorted.It was expected as vox adpcm files are low quality files but my file isnt. Please assist.Im trying to attach the file here so you people could test it


----------

